# Problème récurrent sur Ipod Classic



## Hamozus (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,  j'ai l'impression que mon ipod commence à lâcher. Less musiques s'interrompent souvent avant de me mettre l'écran avec seulement le logo de la pomme. Bon j'ai vu sur le site d'apple qu'il fallait  faire une restauration dans ce cas. Mais malgré ça, rien n'a changé au contraire maintenant j'ai parfois aussi le même écran mais en version bleutée complètement saturée (pourtant l'écran a un affichage normal le  reste du temps). L'ipod n'est jamais tombé à ma connaissance.  Voilà un screen : http://hpics.li/a404a85  J'ai pas réussi à trouver le même bug sur le net après petite recherche.  Est ce qu'il y a quelque chose à faire ?   Merci


----------



## Hamozus (12 Octobre 2012)

Personne ^^ ?


----------



## hrurussia (12 Octobre 2012)

Le mien faisait quasiment la même chose. Il est décédé de manière irréversible quelques jours plus tard, ce qui me force à ressortir mon ipod touch pour patienter la reception du nouveau...


----------



## Hamozus (12 Octobre 2012)

Pas rassurant 

Le mien a ce problème depuis fin août je dirai, mais c'est devenu un peu plus récurrent j'ai l'impression. 
Par fois je peux écouter une heure tranquillement sans aucun problème, d'autres fois il va s'interrompre 3 fois en une demie heure ><

Agaçant..


----------



## Lauange (13 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Est ce que tu a tenté une restauration ?


----------



## Hamozus (13 Octobre 2012)

Oui, il y a 3 semaines, mais je vais en retenter une à toute hasard.
Il y a 3 semaines, ça n'avait pas eu d'effet...


----------



## Link1993 (19 Octobre 2012)

Le disque dure ??

Ca se trouve, le soucis vient de là.

Apres, je ne sais pas si le systeme est dessus justement ou sur une puce a part, mais s'il est sur le disque dure, ca vient surement de ca !


----------

